# Silver scrap



## Silver (Jan 3, 2008)

What are the best sources of silver for refining?


----------



## aflacglobal (Jan 3, 2008)

Most of the silver recovered from electronics come in the form of contacts from relays or from the soldier. Of course you have silver from jewelery and also silver from tableware such as silver spoons and platters. Their is also silver wire.

What type of silver are you looking to recover ? Is it for a hobby or business venture ?


----------



## Silver (Jan 3, 2008)

aflacglobal said:


> Of course you have silver from jewelery and also silver from tableware such as silver spoons and platters. Their is also silver wire.



How could I extract the silver from tableware? And where could I find silver wire?


----------



## anycreekdrift (Feb 4, 2008)

Also older model rail road tracks are Nickel Silver alloy, There are also specialty welding rods that are good percentage silver and when welding there are always stub's left over. Older electric forklifts have large silver contacts. There is also some older electrical connectors both mil spec and high end commercial equipment that have a heavy silver plate on them not sure what they are called but I do have some sitting around.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 4, 2008)

anycreekdrift said:


> Also older model rail road tracks are Nickel Silver alloy,



I'm not convinced nickel silver contains silver. It's the same thing, as I recall, as German silver, which is a near white copper alloy, and is commonly used for silver plated flatware. 

Harold


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 24, 2008)

Nickel-silver contains no silver. That is a fact I can confirm as we work with it all the time.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 7, 2008)

Indeed, 

Nickel Silver

Cu : 60
Ni :10-12
Zn : Rest


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 7, 2008)

Check the list

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=1485&highlight=#1485


----------

